# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Bauzwang

## marrai

Hallo
 Ich hab mal eine Frage. Ihr wisst doch das man nach dem Landkauf (longlease) inerhalb von 10 Jahren das Land bebauen muss? Wenns nich so ist klärt mich auf! Jetzt die Frage. Wenn ich jetzt das Land aufschütte und nen Zaun rum mache,Is das schon bebauen? Oder wenn ich am Anfang nur so ein kleines Maidhaue (Gästehaus) drauf baue? Wie ist den hier die rechtliche Lage, weis das wer?

----------


## schiene

Eine Mauer gezogen zählt meiner Meinung (meine Frau meint das auch)als Baubeginn.Da für das Aufschütten von Land mindestens 2 Jahre benötigt werden(1x dann ca.1 Jahr warten bis sich die Erde gesetzt hat und dann zweite mal nachschütten) zählt es auch als Baubeginn.Ich würde aber das nicht so ernst nehmen.
Die Größe des Hauses spielt überhaupt keine Rolle!!
Meine Angaben sind aber nicht sicher und bestätigt.
Das man innerhalb von 10 Jahren bauen muss war mir so nicht bekannt und habe ich so noch nicht gehört.

----------


## marrai

Hm Meines Wissens muss man Auf Bauland (chanod) als Ausländer,und das sind wir ja innerhalb 10 Jahren bauen. Darauf schwören könnt ich aber nicht! Vieleicht weis ein anderer mehr!

----------

